# **Rescue Litter - Kelowna, BC**



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone. As you may know.. I am expecting a rescue litter of 18 which will need rehoming (when they are weaned from mom between 22-24th march 2010). We are told they were born 21st Feb 2010 at 9am, but we cannot personally guarentee this. Mom and dad are petstore rats but are in good health, thats all I know right now (they dont answer all my questions in their replys. :-\) 

Looks like we got black hooded's, beige hooded's, possibly a PEW and I think I even see a few dumbos. They look to be a good size - which is always good. Sorry but this is the only picture they have sent so far. They are in quarentine right now, so I am unable to sex them - but in a litter this big.. I'll expect both genders.

If anyone in the area, or surrounding area is interested in giving one of these babies a loving forever home, then get in touch with me via PM or my email [email protected] (dont be confused by my english email, I am located in KELOWNA, BRITISH COLUMBIA.) We may also be able to sort out a rat train of some sort.

Anyone interested will be put on a waiting list, as soon as the babies become availbale - we will contact everyone on the list, in the order of the list. Please dont be put off if we ask lots of questions, its important to us that they end up in fantastic homes (which is why Im rallying here...)

Thanks guys. 

Edited for pic:


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

My goodness that is a big litter... good luck with them!


----------

